# Holding utility pole



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We installed 24" pipe, head wall, 2 storm manholes and a R-5 rip rap apron for a stream diversion for the start of a new 28 lot residential development we are doing. The local utility company came out and held the pole for us as we exposed 1 whole side of it, 6ft. deep. We installed everything in both directions that way we were ready for them to come and hold the pole. They clamped onto it, I dug it out and we threw the last section of pipe in and covered it up. They were on site for 2hrs. Charged $85/hr. Not sure if they charge for travel time, haven't gotten the bill. Well worth it though.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice. At least they worked with you. POCO around here are a bunch of ball-busters.




Cool project.




Delta


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Even if they charge for travel...that's a good deal.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

We've done that in the past and they were always reasonable. They must figure it's easier to hold it up than replacing it and whatever wires come down with it.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

In the past I have walked an excavator up alongside of it and chain it fast to the boom. Here I didn't have the room because of wetlands on the other side of the pole.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

tgeb said:


> Even if they charge for travel...that's a good deal.


Second that! Never thought of that, pretty cool. I guess the only thing we've had to deal with is moving them. Around here it takes forever to get the utility guys to do anything. We were waiting months for some poles to get moved on a project last year.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

They will flop over too. I have seen it happen. It cost the contractor alot of money. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------

